#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Engineering Term

## mahmadza

Is there any body could explain/figure out about, similarity and diference of below term

- Basic Engineering Design
- Front End Engineering Design
- Schedule A



ThanksSee More: Engineering Term

----------


## MurphyZG

Around 80% of the entire costs are defined in the early planning phase of an industrial plant construction project, the so−called
Front End Engineering & Design (FEED) phase. Decisions that are made at the start of this FEED phase influence subsequent
design tasks and largely determine the usability, performance and cost−effectiveness of a plant or unit. These in turn have a
direct effect on the safety and environmental compatibility of the plant or unit in subsequent operation.
The FEED phase is divided into three task areas when setting up a new plant or unit:
 Provisional decision on investment by the owner or investor for the construction of a unit or plant
 Production of quotations by an EPC contractor
 Early phase of the Basic Engineering after the order has been awarded.
The provisional decision on investment is based on a process and conceptional technical draft that is controlled as a rule by the
operator of the plant or unit or the licensor of the technology or process. Here the procedure is designed and simulated. The aim
is a first cost estimate ( 25 %) and the description of the plant or unit in the form of process specifications, including the process
flowcharts and installation planning as applicable so as to estimate the amount of space required for the unit or plant. The
estimate of costs in this phase is often based on data from existing plants or units from which the corresponding estimates can be
made. If this is relevant in business terms, the quotation phase now starts for the project. The conceptional draft in elaborated in
the quotation and a search is made for a solution that is determined by the requirements and limitations of the process, the overall
constructional conditions and other project specifications.
The most important things to be done in this phase consist of a calculation of costs ( 10 %) determined by the provisional design
of all the supply items. These form the basis for the binding cost proposal of the EPC contractor and serve as a template for the
Basic Engineering.
Once the final decision on investment has been made in the early Basic Engineering phase, the concepts and details in the
quotation are investigated and stipulated in detail by an EPC contractor and all the main supply items are specified and stated. In
addition, the calculation of costs that has been made is checked continuously and modified if necessary.

 2008 innotec GmbH. All rights reserved.


Schedule A is UOP Company ( Universal Oil Products ) trade name for Basic Engineering deliverables. If  you order Basic Engineering work from UOP you will receive Schedule A books as a result. If you are interested in general content of a Schedule A books, it can be provided.

Front End Engineering & Design (FEED) has been introduced by DuPont company in order to increase the success rate of major engineering projects, and this practice was recognized and universally accepted by other companies.

----------


## mahmadza

Thanks Murphy,

So, 

Engineering phase :  FEED --> Detail Engineering -->

--> Procuremen --> 

--> Construction -->

--> commisioning --> operation & maintenance               

My next question, if I may,

What are FEED deliverables ?
Are those similar to Basic Engineering Deliverable ?

Is there any body have 
a. FEED work Flow ?
b. Basic Engineering Design work flow ?

----------


## MurphyZG

Here are the links to the book that can answer a lot of your questions concerning the stages and work flow of an engineering project;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Nigel J. Smith - Engineering Project Management
Wiley | 2002 | ISBN: 0632057378 | Pages: 400 | PDF | 5.17 MB

Many sectors of industry, including engineering, appreciate the importance of good project management for delivering projects in accordance with predetermined objectives. As a result, industrialists and engineering institutions have called for the inclusion of a significant proportion of project management in higher level degrees and there has been a marked increase in Continuing Professional Development, CPD, courses for professionals.

This book provides a clear description of the aims of project management and discusses the theory and practice of project management, particularly in relation to multi-disciplinary engineering projects, both large and small, in the UK and overseas.

Links were posted by hue at AvaxHome.ws

Deliverables of the FEED phase are number of technical, investment and feasibility studies required ( usually by investor company QA or work procedures ) to make a go or no go decision. If the investor company doesn't have necessary resources or knowledge to perform such studies, they hire specialist, usually engineering companies. However, it is not very vise to hire for FEED work the same company which will be hired later for engineering and construction work. They tend to be biased.

Just another comment; between construction and commissioning phase there is very important precommissioning phase.

MurphyZG

----------


## mahmadza

Thanks alot Murphy, I will see the book

----------


## edson.ortega

Nice book, thanks a lot

----------


## MurphyZG

Another good book on this subject

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Frank Peter Helmus - Process Plant Design: Project Management from Inquiry to Acceptance
Wiley | 2008 | ISBN: 3527313133 | Pages: 204 | PDF | 5.13 MB

This book describes the fascinating wealth of activities as they occur in the design, construction and commissioning of a chemical plant - a jigsaw puzzle of the work of chemical engineers, chemists, constructors, architects, electrical engineers, process automation engineers, economists and legal staff.
The author first takes the reader through the conceptual phase, in which the economic relevance and environmental impact need to be considered and supplemented by accurate estimates of capital requirements and profitability.
This phase ends with the choice of an appropriate engineering firm and the conclusion of the contract, after which the reader is guided through all aspects of the implementation phase from the engineering of the chemical plant to commissioning, equipment and material procurement, the erection phase and the successful test run, after which the new facility is handed over to its owner.
The book also illustrates many potential sources of errors by means of examples from practice, and how, aside professional skills, teamwork and communication are also absolutely essential to keep such a complex project on track.

Links were posted by hue at AvaxHome.ws

MurphyZG

----------


## abouhashm

thnx

----------


## mahmadza

Dear Murphy,

I can not download the book
Rapidshare, file delete

----------


## MurphyZG

Dear mahmadza,

Both ************** links for the books still works. If you have problem downloading from **************, please let me know, we will work something out.

MurphyZG

----------


## mahmadza

Dear MurphyZG,

still have problem from **************

Download file 
p13.rar File size: 5.13 MB
Description: 

THE DAILY TRAFFIC LIMIT FOR YOUR COUNTRY IS CONSUMED. IT'S TIME TO BUY A PREMIUM ACCOUNT! (or you can try again tomorrow) PREMIUM ACCOUNT

----------


## MurphyZG

Dear Mahmadza,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here are the both books in one package. I hope iFile  works for you.

Nigel J. Smith - Engineering Project Management

Frank Peter Helmus - Process Plant Design: Project Management from Inquiry to Acceptance

MurphyZG

----------


## mahmadza

Dear Murphy,

Thanks, the link is ok and I've read  that books briefly

So, my undersating on FEED is:

- Is  a phase before EPC phase (detail Eng., Procurement &  Construction)

- FEED consist of :
    1. Basic Engineering Design Process deliverable 


    2. Cost estimate delivarable (with accuracy 30%)
    3.  ? if any

Please correct me if i am wrong.See More: Engineering Term

----------


## MurphyZG

Dear mahmadza,

Here is a link to a Bentley whitepaper describing typical FEED workflow;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I hope this will help you.

MurphyZG

----------


## lundu

within 20 %

----------


## skvit

Thanks Murphy.  Very helpfull.  Where could I find the general content of the UOP Schedule A books?

----------


## joe3112

Thanks MurphyZG, for really nice books/support.

----------


## rainie1284

hi guys, the link for both books is down.. can you please send to my mail chairobert@yahoo.com.au or please re-upload to share.. thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the links to docs

----------


## ngovankhoi

Insteresting topics, Please explain more information or book about FEED. Thank you!

----------


## gateaux_boy

It's very helpful, thank for sharing.

----------


## krypton

have you some examples on FEED realised by oil companies, cause I am junior Process Eng in oil and gas and I would like to extend my experience in this field 

you are great people
thank you

----------


## krypton

have you some examples on FEED realised by oil companies, cause I am junior Process Eng in oil and gas and I would like to extend my experience in this field 

you are great people
thank you

----------


## lochandadhich

The file is not available..Murphy Can you please upload again

----------


## aragorn

The file is not available..Murphy Can you please upload again


ThanksSee More: Engineering Term

----------


## Nabilia

These are active links for the books, next time just search for the isbn number on google...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
f i l e s e r v e

----------


## BCAD

Here are MF links just in case you need:

1. Engineering Project Management _ 2nd Edition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Process Plant Design - Project Management from Inquiry to Acceptance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gasoil

Thanks a lot

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please visit these pages for FEED concept

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please visit these pages for FEED concept

Regards

----------


## buddy19

Thanks Bro..

----------

